# Q's about moving to Dubai alone



## Ennis2013 (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello, 

I’ve just registered and have a few questions for those folk who are in Dubai.

I’ve read that I need to get attest my degree . I’m an undergraduate part time and I will be due to finish my course in January, however, I won’t officially graduate with degree certificate until July. I do have an associate degree from way back, would this be suffice along with letter from university with provisional marks? I have a total of 9 years marketing and business development experience, at management level within the Pharma, It, telecoms and automotive industries. When the recession hit home, I thought it best to finally get a degree. I don’t mind if I have to wait until July however, it would be nice to be settled and begin to get accustomed to the heat before the summer which I have read is very hot and humid. 

Once resident, how difficult is it to open a bank account. Can anyone recommend a decent bank, for saving, credit facilities and if needs be wire money home?

Where are the best areas to live? I know where I end up working will need to be factored into this, but here are a few other things that need to be considered. 
I will be living in Dubai on my own and won’t know anyone there. The area would need to be safe, have good facilities within walking distance, but not too noisy. 
Being an islander I need to be close to water, whether this is the sea, or lake.

I have been told that I would need to discuss packages with prospective employers. Any advice on how to approach this?

Did anyone else on here make the move on their own? How did you find the process from applying for jobs to finding accommodation, socialising and making friends? Did you register with recruitment agencies or apply direct with employer? How long was the process. Did you sort out insurances there or at home?

What are the medical facilities like i.e., DRs, hospital, dentists, opticians?

Any recommendation on this would be appreciated.


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. A lot of the questions you've asked on here are readily available if you read a few threads.

A lot of the questions you have asked are very subjective. One person might recomment bank x and another might say they are terrible. I read on here that Emirates NBD are a good bank so I went with them. Very easy to open you just show your passport with residence ID.

Places to live, again depends on your budget, what you think is noisy someone else might not. How close do you want to be to the sea, to the shops, where you intend to work, etc are all things you need to consider. There is a thread on here specifically for apartments and places to live so I recommend reading that

Yes you will need to discuss packages with employers but this is something that only happens in Dubai, the same happens in the Ireland.

Dental, hospitals I have no experience of so cannot say.

As for people coming out here on their own? NO nobody ever comes out here on their own - you will be the first for sure, a true pioneer.

Take some time to read the threads on here, there is a lot of useful information that will answer your questions and more.........

Good luck


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

My only piece of advice, don't ever bank with HSBC. Everything else is negotiable, except that.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> My only piece of advice, don't ever bank with HSBC. Everything else is negotiable, except that.


Lolllllllllll. I concur fully. I call them HSBCrap!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

msbettyboopdxb said:


> Lolllllllllll. I concur fully. I call them HSBCrap!


Why do they have such a bad reputation?


----------



## lumply (Jul 20, 2013)

stamboy said:


> Welcome to the forum. A lot of the questions you've asked on here are readily available if you read a few threads.
> 
> A lot of the questions you have asked are very subjective. One person might recomment bank x and another might say they are terrible. I read on here that Emirates NBD are a good bank so I went with them. Very easy to open you just show your passport with residence ID.
> 
> ...


Good advice generally but I totally disagree with the statement "..nobody comes out here alone" so unless it was a wind up, you may be interested in my experiences as a 21 year expat in Dubai, plus a few years elsewhere.

Most people that I have known who have chosen this lifestyle came here initially on their own. It is very risky uprooting the family until you find a suitable place to live here and crucially get settled in the new job before having the extra hassle of a family to take care of. You hardly ever hear of the failures, only the success stories. Being a successful expat hinges on getting the basics in place first, somewhere you can call home and being in a decent job. These have to take priority. Good luck!


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

lumply said:


> Good advice generally but I totally disagree with the statement "..nobody comes out here alone" so unless it was a wind up, you may be interested in my experiences as a 21 year expat in Dubai, plus a few years elsewhere.


I was being sarcastic! You're obviously not a Brit!


----------



## lumply (Jul 20, 2013)

stamboy said:


> I was being sarcastic! You're obviously not a Brit!


Argumentum ad hominen Stamboy

Does one need to be a Brit on this forum? Was my post in any way inaccurate or contemtuous? Maybe a Moderator could clarify please.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

stamboy said:


> Why do they have such a bad reputation?


I've used them for over a year with only one minor issue involving a returned money transfer that seems to have not been their fault. Their service as in replacing cards, getting an additional card, ect has been good.

I'm sure it's like most things here, as longs as there isn't a problem things work fine.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

lumply said:


> Argumentum ad hominen Stamboy
> 
> Does one need to be a Brit on this forum? Was my post in any way inaccurate or contemtuous? Maybe a Moderator could clarify please.


Don't think he said your were 'contemptuous, or inaccurate, just that you missed his obvious witticism


----------



## Richard1983 (May 31, 2013)

Ennis

You will be Grand... As for the degree certificate you will need to clarify this with the UAE embassy, thou I have heard of people with no degree at all getting a visa without issue so check first, plus your potential employee would probably want confirmation. You could also ask the University to produce earlier if the results have been published.

Personally I would not get on a plane without agreeing a package with an employer if you are an experience professional and makes the visa process easier.

For example areas to look at depending on your family status etc:

1. Basic Salary
2. Bonus
3. Housing Allowance
4. Car Allowance
5. Schooling Fees
6. Medical/Dental Insurance
7. Flights Home Allowance
8. Temporary Living Allowance
9. Relocation assistance Shipment etc

I have been an expat in various countries for 8 years now, even thou the company I work for is very good with everything at the end of the day I am the CEO of me, and this particular forum has been very helpful when moving to the UAE.

There is lots on info on this forum about packages, banks, housing etc... so get a notepad and pen and go through the threads.

PM me if you want any specific's.

Richy


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

vantage said:


> Don't think he said your were 'contemptuous, or inaccurate, just that you missed his obvious witticism


Exactly, was just meant to be light-hearted.

Nevermind :focus:


----------



## rexfarooq (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello Every one,

Same here, I'm also the new tweeter for this group, well i 'm currently moving very soon to UAE on my own.
So i have a couple of question to ask for. first off all how much will it cost for me to take a bed space, food & traveling etc or in short i would say cost of living in Dubai.
and how much currency can i carry for India to Dubai while boarding & is it better to carry currency in AED, dollars or in INR rupees.
Is it possible to use my debit or credit card in UAE (any suggestion), and last thing would be the job market, is it possible to get the job as i dont have any reference nor any knowledge of UAE.
please advice, your suggestion would be valuable to me.


----------

